# Biete Rolle der Auferstehung/Werbt einen Freund + Gold und Level 25 Gilde



## robinlangner (14. September 2012)

hat sich erledigt kann gelöscht werden


----------



## robinlangner (19. September 2012)

push


----------



## robinlangner (29. Oktober 2012)

Ihr könnt euch ruhig noch melden, es ist immer noch aktuell.


----------



## huangdi257 (29. Oktober 2012)

ich hätte intresse an ner rolle der auferstehung


----------



## robinlangner (10. November 2012)

/push

das letzte lvln ging echt flott, hätte also wieder zeit mit dir einen hochzuziehen...PM für RaF oder Rolle


----------



## robinlangner (10. November 2012)

/push


----------



## robinlangner (10. November 2012)

suche noch immer wieder jemanden


----------



## robinlangner (12. November 2012)

push


----------



## robinlangner (12. November 2012)

/push


----------



## mrbacker (14. November 2012)

wirb mich bitte  einfach mich per pm anschreiben


----------



## robinlangner (15. November 2012)

push


----------



## robinlangner (16. November 2012)

/ such noch immer zu werben oder auch Role


----------



## robinlangner (11. Dezember 2012)

/push suche wieder jemanden


----------



## robinlangner (22. Januar 2013)

/push suchen erneut wen, gern auch Aegwynn


----------



## robinlangner (29. Januar 2013)

und weiter gesucht!


----------

